# Community > Volunteers >  LandSAR Wellington are Giving Away a PLB Safety Beacon

## CooeeBay

Helping out LandSAR Wellington at the moment on their Facebook Page. If you are wanting to win a PLB safety beacon, click on here to go to their page: LandSAR Wellington

----------

